# 98 200sx manual transmission fluid change, I NEED YOU HELP!!!



## B14 N 2 NEO VVL (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey guys,

This is my first time doing this so I'd greatly appreciate some help. I'm changing out the axles from my car and need to change the transmission fluid. I've been able to get the new axles in, but I need to change the transmission fluid. I know this is kind of a noob question, but:

1.) Where is the drain plug?

2.) Where is the fill for it?

and lastly, I've been trying everywhere to get an FSM for a manual 98 200sx se, if anyone can PLEASE send me one or knows where I can get a pdf of one, that would be awesome. Thank you guys, and please, HELP ME!!! It's getting a bit dark here...:waving:


----------



## B14 N 2 NEO VVL (Apr 29, 2010)

Also, if anyone has diagrams or pics of where they're located, that would be even better. Thank you ppl!!!


----------



## B14 N 2 NEO VVL (Apr 29, 2010)

anybody?????????


----------



## skeeter123 (Apr 30, 2010)

Check out:

http://www.********.com/FSM/

( the stars are ******** )

***** = nico + club 

there!
Hope this helps


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

the fill plug should be facing the radiator. it's a square plug that would fit a 3/8" drive ratchet/breaker bar. the drain should be lower and facing the driver's side wheel that would take a 1/2" drive ratchet/breaker bar.
some other manuals would say to fill through the speed sensor hole, but i've always used those plugs so i don't risk disturbing any seals or gears on the speed sensor.


----------



## j-pizzle (Apr 15, 2007)

manual trans? ... what type fluid and how much ?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

SOme of the older Stanzas had trannies that filled through the speedometer pinion hole because they didn't have a fill hole. Use the fill hole as stated. If it's a 4 spd., it takes approx. 5-3/4 pints; 5-speed takes 5-7/8 pints of API GL-4 SAE 80W-90 gear oil. Fill the trans until it meets the edge of the fill plug hole. You may need a small pump or tranny funnel and rubber hose to get the oil into the trans.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Do NOT use GL-5
I found a synthetic like MT-90 to give better syncro grab and shifting.


----------

